# Eddies in the SpaceTime Continuum



## Flatlander (Aug 4, 2006)

So, MT seems a bit slow this morning, not a real big deal.  I go to click on the Ursuai B & G, and get a white screen with the following message:




> vBulletin datastore error caused by one or more of the following:
> You may have uploaded vBulletin 3.5 files without also running the vBulletin 3.5 upgrade script. If you have not run the upgrade script, do so now.
> The datastore cache may have been corrupted. Run _Rebuild Bitfields_ from _tools.php_, which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder of the vBulletin package.
> 
> *Fatal error:* vBulletin datastore cache incomplete or corrupt in */includes/init.php* on line *185*


Being as computer savvy as pickled sausage, I was unable to interpret this bizarre message, so I decided to copy it and share it with the local geeks.  Enjoy!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 4, 2006)

I rather enjoy the '...which you can upload from the _do_not_upload_ folder' aspect of this


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 4, 2006)

lol - yes, well, normally stuff in that folder is not stuff you upload, only when it is needed and then remove it after it's done its job


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 4, 2006)

Typical computer logic...akin to holding the 'Start' button for five seconds to turn off the pc


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 4, 2006)

All part of the big picture.  As long as things don't make sense, people that are nonsensical get to keep their IT jobs


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Aug 4, 2006)

I am reminded of a line from a famous text:

_"'And how exactly like an egg he is!' she said aloud, standing with her hands ready to catch him, for she was every moment expecting him to fall. _

_`It's very provoking,' Humpty Dumpty said after a long silence, looking away from Alice as he spoke, `to be called an egg -- very!' _

_`I said you *looked *like an egg, Sir,' Alice gently explained. `And some eggs are very pretty, you know,' she added, hoping to turn her remark into a sort of compliment._

_`Some people,' said Humpty Dumpty, looking away from her as usual, `have no more sense than a baby!'"_

And I love my IT job


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 4, 2006)

Geez, and I thought this would be an interesting conversation on space-time physics! dang!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 4, 2006)

*channels Geordi LaForge*
Well, we may be able to create an unstable warp bubble. When the warp field intersects with the forum's data matrix, it should re-align. The tricky part will be establishing the correct temporal parameters.


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 4, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Typical computer logic...akin to holding the 'Start' button for five seconds to turn off the pc



Hey... that makes sense to me...


----------



## Kensai (Aug 4, 2006)

mrhnau said:
			
		

> Geez, and I thought this would be an interesting conversation on space-time physics! dang!


 
Ditto. Oh well, can't win 'em all eh?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, it seems to be working ok now.

Lemme know if it barfs again.

I think we're in need of a new server.....again.....

****


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 4, 2006)

Apart from the /forum/index.php file everything always loads up fairly quick for me, the main page is just freakin huge


----------



## Carol (Aug 4, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Well, it seems to be working ok now.
> 
> Lemme know if it barfs again.
> 
> ...


 
Uh Oh.  Am I posting too much?   :uhyeah:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 4, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Uh Oh.  Am I posting too much?   :uhyeah:



Yes... yes, you are... it is all your fault - entirely and completely!    (not!  but it was too good a setup to miss!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 4, 2006)

I blame the French.  No reason.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 4, 2006)

I just wanted to let you all know that I take this entire thread as a huge personal compliment.

DOn't know why. Just do.


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 4, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Yes... yes, you are... it is all your fault - entirely and completely!    (not!  but it was too good a setup to miss!)



Wait a sec...don't you have over 200 posts more than Carol?  So who's posting too much _now_??  

*ducks*


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 4, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> I just wanted to let you all know that I take this entire thread a sa huge personal compliment.
> 
> DOn't know why. Just do.



I knew it!  It's all Andy's fault!!    :uhyeah:


----------



## Kacey (Aug 4, 2006)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Wait a sec...don't you have over 200 posts more than Carol?  So who's posting too much _now_??
> 
> *ducks*



And I was out of town and didn't post for nearly 3 weeks, too... thanks for pointing it out - I think :idunno:


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 4, 2006)

I still want to know what Eddie is doing there in the SpaceTime Continuum.


----------

